# Research ATM



## benzenering (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi all, joined the forum to begin research on adopting a rescue (probably, eventually, another as well). I had dogs my whole life until I moved to the city 20 years ago. Having a city dog vs. a country dog sounds like it will be very different, so I want to make sure I'm prepared to make the decision to adopt...I am not in a hurry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are you wanting to purchase a pup /dog from a breeder or are you looking to adopt through a GR Rescue?

I can post the links for the GR Rescues for you and move this thread into the Rescue section. 

If you are wanting to get a puppy through a breeder I can move this thread into the Choosing a GR Breeder and puppy section for you.

Let me know which you are interested in so I can move your thread into the correct section for you so you can get the info you are looking for.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

benzenering said:


> Hi all, joined the forum to begin research on adopting a rescue (probably, eventually, another as well). I had dogs my whole life until I moved to the city 20 years ago. Having a city dog vs. a country dog sounds like it will be very different, so I want to make sure I'm prepared to make the decision to adopt...I am not in a hurry.


In my limited experience, it is definitely different. 20 years ago, when I got my last golden, she spent her first couple of months with my inlaws in rural NC. We were staying there as we closed on our house in Virginia Beach. She never was leash trained, and never had need, as I had a large yard in VA. She would reliably heel without a leash. Not an option in the city... I live in the suburbs of South San Diego... First and foremost is leash training her and ensuring she has enough exercise. My house is 2300 sq ft, and my yard is paved out, so she really cant run in the yard just yet. I remember it being so much easier when I just opened the door and my last golden would go out... I could throw the ball a long distance and just wear her out... Thankfully, I do have my small pampered city chihuahua for Daisy to play with during the day.... but I still try to wear her out. My son runs were her up and down the street a couple of times a day. She was just fully vaccinated, so we will be doing dog parks too. I have a great trainer who does doggie daycare in her home, and once she returns from vacation, Daisy will spend one day a week with her more if my son's semester schedule has him out of the house more than 3-4 hours. I also am crate training... first time for everything!!! Thankfully the breeder knew I was looking for more mellow of a personality, and she was spot on with my pup.

I tend to yammer and try to find common threads... As long as you have the resources and patience, a big dog in the city should be fine!! It will be more difficult with a pup, but not necessarily so!! Good luck either way!! I am so happy to be a golden mom again!!


----------



## benzenering (Jan 1, 2018)

I am only considering an adult dog at this time, and mostly for companionship for everyday and occasional camping and backpacking trips. My cats are snuggly and sweet, but I really miss having a dog. Been missing it for many years, but now I really think it would be the best thing for me for several reasons is to have at least one dog. I'm going to have to convince my husband, though, and I'm not sure how he's going to take it. He grew up in a hunting dog family, and dogs were not pets. I've been trying to research online but I'm not coming up with much. I'm going to a "meet and greet" this Saturday to talk things over with a volunteer in a rescue organization locally, so hopefully that will help point me in the right direction.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good luck with the meet and greet. 

I moved your thread into the Rescue Section since it appears you are wanting to adopt. 

Here is a link for the GR Rescues by State-click on the one for your area. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Each group has an Area they serve, click on the one you are closest to. You can view Adoption requirements and policy, view available dogs, and submit an application. 
You can also see the Group's volunteer needs or openings. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Having a dog in the city is totally doable - you just have to be very committed to making sure he gets enough exercise. I've had two Goldens in the past 17 years - with no backyard. Totally possible. i was in a third-floor walk-up for my first one, and a townhouse for my current. If you get an older rescue, you won't likely have to deal with housetraining (I do think that elevator buildings pose a whole different challenge for that). But if you have good parks in walking distance, good dog-walking options if you work a long work day, and you don't rolling out of bed every morning and taking the dog out right away (and ditto last thing at night), then you'll be fine! Honestly, the taking them out on leash all the time is NOT a big deal - it is just part of life. There have been several threads here over the years about raising puppies and dogs in the cities. Those of us who have done it all seem to agree it is no big deal - you just have to be really committed to going to parks and playing and letting your dog run. If you like doing that, it won't be a chore at all.


----------

